# database problems Saturday



## mkellogg

Ah, what a day...

A couple of weeks ago, I upgraded the dictionary servers to the latest version of the database software. It worked so well, that I can run the dictionaries on half the servers that I had been - amazingly well.  I wanted the same improvement here in the forums, but the change-over didn't go well at all.  I ended up having to revert to the old server software _and_ the copy of the database that I had made this morning just in case.   We lost 9 hours of new posts, threads and registrations.

I'm very sorry for all this.  I wish there was some other solution!

Mike


----------



## coquis14

mkellogg said:


> Ah, what a day...
> 
> A couple of weeks ago, I upgraded the dictionary servers to the latest version of the database software. It worked so well, that I can run the dictionaries on half the servers that I had been - amazingly well. I wanted the same improvement here in the forums, but the change-over didn't go well at all. I ended up having to revert to the old server software _and_ the copy of the database that I had made this morning just in case.  We lost 9 hours of new posts, threads and registrations.
> 
> I'm very sorry for all this. I wish there was some other solution!
> 
> Mike


 And PMs


----------



## klodaway

Dear Mike,

Working in a software company, I totally understand and share your frustration !
As a user of this great forum, I thank you very much for successfully improving it over and over every day 

Take some rest, nobody here will blame you I believe, including those of us who lost a couple posts or more.

Regards,
claude-


----------



## coquis14

klodaway said:


> Dear Mike,
> 
> Working in a software company, I totally understand and share your frustration !
> As a user of this great forum, I thank you very much for successfully improving it over and over every day
> 
> Take some rest, nobody here will blame you I believe, including those of us who lost a couple posts or more.
> 
> Regards,
> claude-


 Well said buddy.


----------



## Ynez

It was an experience to fly back to the past!


----------



## pyan

It was strange for me seeing that posts and PMs had disappeared, so it must seem very odd to the new members who registered .

Thanks for getting it all going again, Mike, and for backing it all up so efficiently that it was not worse.


----------



## SwissPete

Things happen, Mike. It's not the end of the world.


----------



## mkellogg

Thanks everybody.  I'm still sad that things went so badly.  I can upgrade the dictionary servers and downgrade them without any trouble at all.  Here, with the database updating constantly, I don't have that luxury!  Oh, well.  I'll probably try again in a few months, but with a big warning to everybody that "all" might be lost...


----------

